# ID help



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I got a frag of zoas 3 months ago and it had this 2 small green things which I though at the beggining were polyps, after few day I noticed the small green thing were in a different position on the frag then I realize they can move.
Im just guessing is some type of anemone cos it walks, well after few weeks they finally settle down on a rock, they dont seem to grow to much but they have a nice bright green color.
Anyone has an idea?...hope the pics help if not I can try to take a better shot.








zOOM IN


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Green aiptasia. Enjoy!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Green aiptasia. Enjoy!


Really green aptasia.....today they wont be not more
I have a peppermint shrimp that has eating 2 little ones I had, I guess he is racist since he does not eat the green one..lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Keep an eye on the tip shape and numbers as time goes on. If it develops a slight bulge, not as pronounced as bubble tip anemonaes, and more tentacles, it's Majano. Pretty, but a generally a "pest". They come in a few color morphs too 

I remember someone that bought a bright green colony from a LFS for some $$$. Man, was he pissed when I told him.

HTH, JM2C


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

let me know if you need a torch

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

With the size of it, and the shape, I'd say get rid of it now =D


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

it looks pretty colourful though lol.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont think I can remove that rock from the buttom so this is what I did...
















Hope it works


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

explor3r said:


>


Looks like you've got a frag plug thats flipped upside down. (low left corner)


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

If that works that's brilliant!
Would never have thought of that.

Let us know if it works or not


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

poobar said:


> If that works that's brilliant!
> Would never have thought of that.
> 
> Let us know if it works or not


I tried before it worked, as long as you cover the surface properly so there is not gaps for it to scape


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

poobar said:


> If that works that's brilliant!
> Would never have thought of that.
> 
> Let us know if it works or not


+1 -Good thinking Alex!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If it were that easy, this hobby would be less one more pest. Alas, I think you will eventually want to deal with it in a more pain in the ass way. However, if you can prove me wrong, I will be nothing but elated!


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

i have an aptasia i need to get rid of too, buggers on peice of my base rock, and in a nice little crevace... what did you use to cover it up? i'd like to give it a try too


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmmm, I have some colonial hydroids in my puffer tank. I remember reading about this method of covering them up to get rid of them, but I had forgotten about it. I have to get some cheaper epoxy first, I'm not gonna use my D&D coraline colored on them!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> i have an aptasia i need to get rid of too, buggers on peice of my base rock, and in a nice little crevace... what did you use to cover it up? i'd like to give it a try too


I used epoxy but I dont remember the brand, I like this specially cos of the purple color...I think is aquascape epoxy..not sure 


Chris S said:


> If it were that easy, this hobby would be less one more pest. Alas, I think you will eventually want to deal with it in a more pain in the ass way. However, if you can prove me wrong, I will be nothing but elated!


I hope they dont come back or show up, it was the easiest thing to do for me since I could not remove that rock. Ill let you know if I see new ones coming up...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

next time I will try crazy glue

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

It will find another hole... Trust me, Unless killed it will come back and be mad that you f-ed with it


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Chromey said:


> It will find another hole... Trust me, Unless killed it will come back and be mad that you f-ed with it


Lol, maybe but I will be waiting for them...plus there was no hole to scape from unless they can drill rock


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't say we didn't warn you Alex, and rest assured there will be an "I told you so" in a couple months


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I can bring you a torch tomorrow. Let's kill the bastard

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Don't say we didn't warn you Alex, and rest assured there will be an "I told you so" in a couple months


I understand u guys warmed me but its just a simple solution that I hope it works, as I said before is not an option for me to take the rock out to burn it or something...do u have any other ideas or solution to this issue?...
I already have a pepermint shrimp what else can I try or do?
Thanks and I always like to listen the experience ones


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I can bring you a torch tomorrow. Let's kill the bastard


Thanks Greg but I dont think the torch would work under water


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://reefgizmo.com/2010/10/the-aiptasia-zapper/



explor3r said:


> Thanks Greg but I dont think the torch would work under water


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> http://reefgizmo.com/2010/10/the-aiptasia-zapper/


Thats great I want one.....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I forget which forum it was on but there was a lot of talk about them, they're supposed to be quite effective...



explor3r said:


> Thats great I want one.....


----------

